
Faster than light? CERN findings bewilder scientists - narad
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-0923-speed-of-light-20110923,0,497738.story
======
arrais
From the article:

    
    
        The scientists reached their conclusion after sending
        streams of tiny, subatomic particles called neutrinos
        hurtling from an accelerator at CERN outside Geneva to
        a detector at the Gran Sasso National Laboratory in
        Italy, about 450 miles away.
    
        "The neutrinos seemed to get there too soon — 60
        nanoseconds too soon, give or take — than they should
        if they'd been traveling at the speed of light."
    

So... How do these guys measure speed for something that is faster than light?
If they start the stopwatch in Geneva, how do they know when the stuff arrived
in Gran Sasso in order to stop it? The stuff used to communicate the arrival
needs to travel at most at the speed of light, right? Are the neutrinos
themselves the stopwatches somehow?

I guess physics is hard, let's go shopping!

